# The New Folgers Roast is The New Coke!?!



## Grymir

Does anybody else here drink Folgers? The new 'roast' is awful. We've been drinking the 100% Columbian and it was the best for daily drinking. (whole beans are for special occasions) Has anybody else thought this? Is this New Coke all over again? Is this the fifth horseman of the Apocalypse? And what about Mrs. Olsen?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I drink Chase & Sanborn Coffee personally.


----------



## Josiah

Grymir said:


> Does anybody else here drink Folgers? The new 'roast' is awful. We've been drinking the 100% Columbian and it was the best for daily drinking. (whole beans are for special occasions) Has anybody else thought this? Is this New Coke all over again? Is this the fifth horseman of the Apocalypse? And what about Mrs. Olsen?




Being from an area where good coffe is abundant, I have never even concieved of drinking folgers. I tried to drink it when I was on the nightshift at a local grociery when I was 19, but ended up drinking energy drinks instead. If you can I highly recomend these:


----------



## Grymir

Chase and Sanborn - you are safe from this new travesty. I used to drink that years ago when I lived in Texas.


----------



## Ivan

I drink what's on sale. Coffee is free at work.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Grymir said:


> Chase and Sanborn - you are safe from this new travesty. I used to drink that years ago when I lived in Texas.



I discovered it at our Super Wal-Mart a bout 5 months ago. It is the best "everyday" coffee I have ever had...


----------



## Grymir

Josiah said:


> Being from an area where good coffe is abundant, I have never even concieved of drinking folgers. I tried to drink it when I was on the nightshift at a local grociery when I was 19, but ended up drinking energy drinks instead. If you can I highly recomend these:



Well you are in the coffee holy land!! We would be in the poor house if we had that kind of coffee as our daily drink, as we make at least 3-4 pots a day. One of those is the pot my wife makes for me to take to work in my thermos! Am I lucky or what?!! (We use beans for our night coffe, or special occasion) Could you mail me some? Please, oh, please. I'll thank all posts that you make for the next 6 months if you do!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

I drink Maxwell House


----------



## Ivan

Grymir said:


> I'll thank all posts that you make for the next 6 months if you do!



I"ll raise you 12 months of "thank yous".


----------



## Grymir

I actually broke down and bought Maxwell house's 100% columbian coffee. I feel like I've gone over to the dark side! But it was better than this new folgers stuff. My wife and I toasted each other at our wedding with 100% Columbian coffee from Folgers! Life is hard.


----------



## Grymir

Sorry Presbyterian Deacon, I was typing out my next post while you posted yours. No offence about the dark side, as we may be switching.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

But there is a third-way Grymir. Chase and Sanborn. Look for it!!!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Grymir said:


> Sorry Presbyterian Deacon, I was typing out my next post while you posted yours. No offence about the dark side, as we may be switching.



No offence taken. 



Come over to the dark side! 
May the Taste be with you!


----------



## Grymir

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> No offence taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Come over to the dark side!
> May the Taste be with you!







We just had our first cup a few hours ago, pretty good stuff!


----------



## DMcFadden

We always buy whatever beans Costco or the grocery store have on hand and grind each pot's worth when we make it.

I also like McDonalds, Gloria Jean's, Border's, and Seattle's Best. I LOATHE Starbucks. Burnt beans! Yech! When you take you coffee black, you really notice things like that.


----------



## Grymir

DMcFadden said:


> We always buy whatever beans Costco or the grocery store have on hand and grind each pot's worth when we make it.
> 
> I also like McDonalds, Gloria Jean's, Border's, and Seattle's Best. I LOATHE Starbucks. Burnt beans! Yech! When you take you coffee black, you really notice things like that.



That's the only way to go!!!

I can see it now: Black or Sugar or Cream


----------



## Josiah

> Well you are in the coffee holy land!! We would be in the poor house if we had that kind of coffee as our daily drink, as we make at least 3-4pots a day. One of those is the pot my wife makes for me to take to work in my thermos! Am I lucky or what?!!



 3-4 a day!!! That reminds me of when I first discovered espresso roast 



> (We use beans for our night coffe, or special occasion) Could you mail me some? Please, oh, please. I'll thank all posts that you make for the next 6 months if you do!



PM me and I might be able to make it happen


----------



## Pilgrim72

Alright! A coffee thread!

I, too, am addicted... but I'm not too sad about it.

I'm not at the level of drinking it black yet. I still have to put in tons of chocolate and milk. 

I've been switching off between Starbucks, Seattle's Best, and Jose's (from Costco). At this point it doesn't really matter that much to me which brand it is at this point, because I put so much other stuff in it, but I'm always willing to try new coffee. 

Thanks for this thread. For some reason it made me happy.


----------



## toddpedlar

Grymir said:


> Does anybody else here drink Folgers? The new 'roast' is awful.



Hm... seems to me the old 'roast' was just as awful. But then again, I drink as much Folgers as I drink Budweiser, and for the same reasons....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

toddpedlar said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody else here drink Folgers? The new 'roast' is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... seems to me the old 'roast' was just as awful. But then again, I drink as much Folgers as I drink Budweiser, and for the same reasons....
Click to expand...


----------



## nicnap

toddpedlar said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody else here drink Folgers? The new 'roast' is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... seems to me the old 'roast' was just as awful. But then again, I drink as much Folgers as I drink Budweiser, and for the same reasons....
Click to expand...


----------



## CatechumenPatrick

Foldgers coffee is like drinking warm, old, off-brand beer. I like Caribou coffee (whole bean, ground max. of 5 minutes before brewing) for daily drinking, though. I am getting a coffee tree come fall. In a few years I will roast my own


----------



## FrielWatcher

I highly recommend Dunkin' Donuts coffee - from the grocery store or buy it online. Try it once, just once. It is awesome coffee, hands down the best out there. 

I am used to Navy coffee - min. 3 hrs on the burner before serving sans cream and sugar. I usually drink what is cheapest and like Ivan, free.  But, if I had a million dollars, I would buy a rocket car and Dunkin' Donuts coffee.


----------



## LawrenceU

Community Coffee is the way to go if you want a good off the shelf coffee that is rich, dark, and not burnt in the roasting process. Or, if you are in Mobile stop by Carpe Diem and pick up some that is roasted on site. It'll knock your socks off. Their french roast is the closest I've had to the wonderful coffee we drank in Argentina.


----------



## Seb

FrielWatcher said:


> I highly recommend Dunkin' Donuts coffee - from the grocery store or buy it online. Try it once, just once. It is awesome coffee, hands down the best out there.



 

Dunkin' Donuts whole bean original roast, freshly ground at home and made in the press pot -- Consistently the best coffee I've ever had.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Grymir said:


> Is this New Coke all over again?



People snort coffee? What's next???


----------



## FrielWatcher

...snorting razor blades. 

(odd verb sound - snort, snort, snort, snort, snort)


----------



## JM

Never tried it but thanks for the heads up.

At my house we drink coffee or breakfast tea in the morning, espresso at lunch, yerba mate at tea break and tea throughout...fancy coffee is not high on the list.


----------



## jwithnell

I was working in an office recently that had this sign posted: 

"Friends don't let friends drink Folgers!"

We'll drink most anything that's NOT South American. The acidity is awful in our book ....


----------



## LawrenceU

FrielWatcher said:


> ...snorting razor blades.
> 
> (odd verb sound - snort, snort, snort, snort, snort)



Want to know something strange? In my younger days I worked in an aluminum foundry on the graveyard shift. I am one of those folks who cannot sleep in the daytime unless I am on the verge of passing out. So, I would be up for three and four days at a time. I would get tired during the shift, really tired. We were not allowed to eat or drink on the production floor so coffee was out. NoDoz was illegal in the company regs. But, I found out that espresso coffee beans ground a bit course and placed between the cheek and gum, a la smokeless tobacco, delivered quite a caffeine punch to keep one awake. Hey, desperate times bring solutions!


----------



## FrielWatcher

That is true. Just a mini-coffee maker in the mouth without the pump or plastic or carafe. Guys in the Navy used to due that too, even when brewed coffee was readily available.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Seb said:


> FrielWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend Dunkin' Donuts coffee - from the grocery store or buy it online. Try it once, just once. It is awesome coffee, hands down the best out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunkin' Donuts whole bean original roast, freshly ground at home and made in the press pot -- Consistently the best coffee I've ever had.
Click to expand...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

LawrenceU said:


> FrielWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...snorting razor blades.
> 
> (odd verb sound - snort, snort, snort, snort, snort)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to know something strange? In my younger days I worked in an aluminum foundry on the graveyard shift. I am one of those folks who cannot sleep in the daytime unless I am on the verge of passing out. So, I would be up for three and four days at a time. I would get tired during the shift, really tired. We were not allowed to eat or drink on the production floor so coffee was out. NoDoz was illegal in the company regs. But, I found out that espresso coffee beans ground a bit course and placed between the cheek and gum, a la smokeless tobacco, delivered quite a caffeine punch to keep one awake. Hey, desperate times bring solutions!
Click to expand...


I used to do the same thing with the coffee ration in our MRE's while I was on Active Duty and had overnight watch or we were doing a night infiltration exercise. Take the coffee and use it just like one would dip snuff. Always worked. The Tabasco also was helpful.


----------



## FrielWatcher

Meth works too. It is an upper.


----------



## N. Eshelman

FrielWatcher said:


> Meth works too. It is an upper.



Not good for the teeth though.


----------



## N. Eshelman

nleshelman said:


> FrielWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meth works too. It is an upper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not good for the teeth though.
Click to expand...


Its a joke folks. I do not condone drug use... except caffeine.


----------



## DMcFadden

LawrenceU said:


> FrielWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...snorting razor blades.
> 
> (odd verb sound - snort, snort, snort, snort, snort)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to know something strange? In my younger days I worked in an aluminum foundry on the graveyard shift. I am one of those folks who cannot sleep in the daytime unless I am on the verge of passing out. So, I would be up for three and four days at a time. I would get tired during the shift, really tired. We were not allowed to eat or drink on the production floor so coffee was out. NoDoz was illegal in the company regs. But, I found out that espresso coffee beans ground a bit course and placed between the cheek and gum, a la smokeless tobacco, delivered quite a caffeine punch to keep one awake. Hey, desperate times bring solutions!
Click to expand...


How funny!  I was in seminary before discovering coffee as a beverage. When working on a late night paper in college, I would quaff a handful of freeze dried coffee to get my buzz.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

I went out to the middle east (Israel) and they all drink turkish coffee out there ( its amazing). They grind it to a very fine powder and put it directly into the cup (like hot chocolate). Its very thick and very awesome.


----------



## toddpedlar

DMcFadden said:


> How funny!  I was in seminary before discovering coffee as a beverage. When working on a late night paper in college, I would quaff a handful of freeze dried coffee to get my buzz.



 is it possible to _quaff_ a solid?


----------



## Mushroom

toddpedlar said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> How funny!  I was in seminary before discovering coffee as a beverage. When working on a late night paper in college, I would quaff a handful of freeze dried coffee to get my buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible to _quaff_ a solid?
Click to expand...

It dissolves pretty fast.


----------



## Timothy William

LawrenceU said:


> Want to know something strange? In my younger days I worked in an aluminum foundry on the graveyard shift. I am one of those folks who cannot sleep in the daytime unless I am on the verge of passing out. So, I would be up for three and four days at a time. I would get tired during the shift, really tired. We were not allowed to eat or drink on the production floor so coffee was out. NoDoz was illegal in the company regs. But, I found out that espresso coffee beans ground a bit course and placed between the cheek and gum, a la smokeless tobacco, delivered quite a caffeine punch to keep one awake. Hey, desperate times bring solutions!



There is a cafe near here which sells, among other things, chocolate coated coffee beans. Perfect for eating whole and keeping one awake, plus a very mild sugar hit.


----------



## Webservant

Ivan said:


> I drink what's on sale. Coffee is free at work.


Same here. With 5 kids, I am lucky that I can afford coffee with a label that has anything more than black and white printing and a big barcode.


----------



## DMcFadden

toddpedlar said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> How funny!  I was in seminary before discovering coffee as a beverage. When working on a late night paper in college, I would quaff a handful of freeze dried coffee to get my buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible to _quaff_ a solid?
Click to expand...


The word was selected with deliberation. The way it was done made it look as if you were "drinking" the coffee. Also great trick for grossing out the more squeamish. 

My best man 34 years ago had a way of slurping jello so that he would suck it into his mouth and down to his belly in one (admittedly) dangerous motion. Somehow, he managed to avoid aspirating it.


----------



## Matthew1034

wegman's vermont maple nut crunch!!!!!!!


----------



## Marrow Man

Put aside your Folgers and Maxwell House and go out and get yourself some 8 O'Clock coffee. It's great and very reasonably priced! I grind some every morning, and it will put most gourmet coffees to shame!

If you have more exotic tastes, I would highly recommend African coffees. They are FAR superior to the bitter-tasting South and Central American varieties. Kenyan and Ethiopian coffees are very good. The Kenyan variety is a bit milder. The Ethiopian coffees look scary-dark when they are brewed, but are surprising smooth-tasting. But it is a little stronger than Kenyan.

The best exotic coffee I've ever had is Jamaica's Blue Mountain Coffee. I took a Caribbean cruise a couple years back that stopped in Jamaica, and I was able to purchase a pound of BMC for $20. Apparently it sells in this country for $60 a lb. I'm not sure it's worth that, but it was definitely worth $20.


----------



## AThornquist

If my coffee beans don't drop out of the anus of a Kopi Luwak, I'm not touching it. Finding it on the forest floor is the hard part!  
Haha, have any of you actually had that stuff?


----------



## AThornquist

Does anyone even know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Reformed Baptist

AThornquist said:


> If my coffee beans don't drop out of the anus of a Kopi Luwak, I'm not touching it. Finding it on the forest floor is the hard part!
> Haha, have any of you actually had that stuff?




I am not drinking poop beans. 

I didn't see anyone mention Starbucks yet. I drink one Venti per day, black, and stout.


----------



## Seb

I've heard of it. I don't ever want to try it. I prefer my coffee unpooped.


----------



## AThornquist

Not only is it pooped, it is super expensive! Something like $75 to $80 average per pound. I'm trying it with my own cat before I resort to some jungle feline


----------



## LawrenceU

I'll pass on the cat coffee.


----------



## toddpedlar

AThornquist said:


> Not only is it pooped, it is super expensive! Something like $75 to $80 average per pound. I'm trying it with my own cat before I resort to some jungle feline



Just make sure you brush off the cat litter first. Nobody wants bitter, gritty coffee!


----------



## Webservant

AThornquist said:


> Not only is it pooped, it is super expensive! Something like $75 to $80 average per pound. I'm trying it with my own cat before I resort to some jungle feline


I was gonna say - come on over here - I have TWO cats. I'll let you have all the droppings you can carry for your breakfast drink.


----------



## Grymir

That poop coffee sounds like it tastes like the new folgers coffee. We went to the dark side and bought some maxwell house columbian, and its pretty good. We like the 8 o'clock beans, but that is for our special nightly pot of coffee. I hope enough people complain and/or vote with their money and folgers goes back to the way it was. Poop coffee, that is so gross!


----------



## LawrenceU

The Maxwell French Roast is not too bad, either.


----------



## pilgrim3970

Used to drink Folgers but switched to Maxwell House a few years ago. My favorite is theier Dark Roast


----------



## javajedi

How can you use 'coffee' and 'Folgers' in the same sentence? [Hmmm, I guess I just did.]

In Austin here our Costco has a roaster in the store! I get Sumatra (my favorite) 2.5 lbs for $10. Better than Starbucks.

We have free coffee at work too, but I am a snob (yes I admit it) and I have a small coffee maker on my desk and bring in my own fresh ground Sumatra. Mmmm.


----------

